# Installation systeme 7



## Guillaume1905 (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je ne sais pas comment faire pour installer le systeme 7 (je ne sais pas si c'est le 7.1 ou le 7.5) sur un vieux performa 475 formaté qu'on m'a donné.
(je ne connait rien mais rien du tout aux macs, toute aide m'aiderait beaucoup) 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Langellier (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

Le performa 475 est une variante du LC475 qui était livré avec le système 7.1. 
Pour démarrer un mac il faut impérativement deux fichiers : system et finder. Parfois il faut en plus system enabler spécifique à la machine, mais uniquement avec le system d'origine. Quand une MAJ du système est faite (par ex passer de 7.1 à 7.5) alors l'enabler n'est plus utile. Concrètement si vous installez le system 7.5 vous n'aurez besoin que de system et finder.
Caractéristiques du Performa - LC 475 ici :
http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=605.html.
Si vous avez la disquette livrée avec la machine, l'enabler est donc dessus.
J'ai un doute sur le numéro de l'enabler. Personnellement j'ai un LC 475 avec enabler 065. Infos ici :
http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMsysteme/Sys7ouinon.htm

Si vous avez toutes les disquettes d'origine (il doit y en avoir 6 ou 7 pour avoir le système complet. 
Malheureusement si vous n'avez pas ces disquettes, vous ne pourrez pas faire grand chose, sauf votre system simplfié de dépannage.. de plus il est très difficile de fabriquer des disquettes à partir de fichiers compressés si on n'a qu'un PC connecté (il faut un mac connecté, c'est plus facile).

J'explique un peu ici :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic71.htm
le fonctionnement d'un mac avec syst 7.1.

NB : le système 7.1 fonctionnera mieux et plus rapidement. Le système 7.5.3 c'est 17 disquettes !!
Il ya d'autres rubriques sur ce forum qui traitent su syst 7.1 et des enablers.


----------



## Guillaume1905 (11 Juin 2005)

Merci pour votre reponse, mais les gens qui m'ont donné le mac me l'ont donné avec  1 disquette d'utilitaires et 19 disquettes d'un systeme 7 (lequel???) mais la disquette 1 est rejetée au demarrage.
Sur la disquette utilitaires, il  n'y a pas le system enabler 065 c'est peut etre pour ca qu'il y a un probleme...
Ou le telecharger et comment faire?
Merci encore


----------



## Langellier (11 Juin 2005)

Si vous avez 19 disquettes ce devrait être le système 7.5 et dans ce cas pas besoin d'enabler.
Si la disquette est rejetée ce pourraît être aussi parce que c'est un système inadapté comme par exemple le système 7 tout court cad 7.0
Ce peut être aussi parce qu'une pièce est deffectueuse dans l'ordinateur, comme par exemple le bloc alimentation. Vous devriez avoir un petit bouton poussoir à l'arrière. Réagit -il qd vous le poussez ? Si la pile est usée il aura du mal à repartir, dans ce cas poussez deux fois de suite le bouton.
Si l'alim est bonne, mais sans système,  il va qd même réagir mais vous n'aurez qu'un mac triste au milieu de l'écran. Avez-vous au moins un mac triste ?
Comme vous n'avez pas de mac valide


----------



## Langellier (11 Juin 2005)

Je suis bête ; évidemment si la disquette est rejetée c'est qu'il s'allume. J'aurais dû relire !
je disais que pour télécharger l'enabler il faut un mac valide, car seul un mac peut décompresser à moins d'avoir un émulateur mac sur le PC. 
Sinon reste la solution d'envoyer par la poste une disquette de démarrage avec 7.1 et enabler 065 ou encore 7.5 minimal pour tenir sur une disquette. En dernier recours j'ai ça.


----------



## macboy (11 Juin 2005)

on peut dire que y en  a qui se souviennent des bons vieux réflexes
moi j'ai tout oublié 
aller bon courage
faut vraiment aimer le mac pour faire tout ça


----------



## Langellier (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire que y en  a qui se souviennent des bons vieux réflexes
> moi j'ai tout oublié
> aller bon courage
> faut vraiment aimer le mac pour faire tout ça


Bonjour,
C'est l'esprit musée, à moins que ce ne soit l'amour de la frugalité , ou encore la pauvreté .


----------



## Guillaume1905 (12 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Merci encore pour votre aide mais non je n'ai pas de mac triste au demarrage, j'ai une disquette qui s'affiche avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote dessus et si je met la disquette d'utilitaires, elle demarre sinon la disquette 1 du systeme est rejetee
Qu'est ce que je peux faire ?
Sinon comment refaire des disquettes d'installation du 7.5 a partir d'un pc?
Merci


----------



## Guillaume1905 (12 Juin 2005)

Sinon, j'ai oublié, quand je copie le dossier systeme de la disquette sur le disque dur, il demarre sur le disque dur et quand je met la disquette 1 d'installation , il me dit que la disquette n'est pas un disque macintosh, souhaitez vous l'initialiser ? et c'est pareil pour toutes les disquettes d'installation


----------



## Langellier (12 Juin 2005)

Guillaume1905 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une disquette qui s'affiche avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote dessus


Un point d'interrogation  : c'est qu'il ne trouve pas de disque ayant un système valide.



			
				Guillaume1905 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai oublié, quand je copie le dossier systeme de la disquette sur le disque dur, il demarre sur le disque dur et quand je met la disquette 1 d'installation , il me dit que la disquette n'est pas un disque macintosh, souhaitez vous l'initialiser ? et c'est pareil pour toutes les disquettes d'installation


Ces disquettes d'installation sont-elles celles d'origine, estampillées Apple où sont-elles fabriquées ? 
Il est préférable de ne pas copier directement le dossier système sur le disque, mais de passer par une installation en bonne et dûe forme. Je conseillerais de revenir à la situation de départ en enlevant (glisser dans la corbeille) le dossier système du disque dur. Eteindre l'ordinateur, remettre la disquette utilitaire, démarrer, cliquer sur la pomme en haut à gauche, puis "à propos de votre macintosh". Vous aurez alors : le nom du mac et le numéro du système. Ex : systeme F1 - 7.1 ou FUI - 7.5.3

Avez-vous essayé d'inserrer directement la disquette installation 1. Elle doit à la fois :
1) être bootable et 
2) permettre l'installation.



			
				Guillaume1905 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon comment refaire des disquettes d'installation du 7.5 a partir d'un pc?


 J'ai peu d'expérience,  mais je sais qu'il existe un logiciel PC qui permet de fabriquer des disquettes Mac. Une fois le logiciel installé, télécharger le système 7.1 ou 7.5 disponible sur le site Apple. Il y a sur ce forum des rubriques qui traitent de la question et qui donnent les adresses. Faire rechercher dans ce forum.


----------

